# New York, NY



## NY Penn (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll split this post into two parts, rail-related and non-rail-related.

Rail related

New York is home to the most utilized rail station in the country, Penn Station, and arguably the most beautiful rail station in the country (Grand Central Terminal, served only by Metro North commuter trains). Both are located in the heart of Midtown.

The subway in New York runs all day, every day. The fare is a flat $2.25 (as of now), and you can go almost anywhere in the city once you board. Be sure to study the map beforehand, as it is quite confusing to most.






In terms of museums, NY offers an excellent transit museum, with historic artifacts, displays, a functioning control tower, and 23 vintage subway cars. It is located in Downtown Brooklyn, easily reachable via approximately a dozen train routes.

Wiki page

Official website - hours and directions

Non rail related

NY offers a wide range of cultural attractions, monuments, and other interesting places.

The major museums include:

Metropolitan Museum of Art: pretty much every type of art you can think of is displayed here, from an Egyptian pyramid to Impressionism to baseball cards



.

Guggenheim Museum: art museum with the famous spiral design.

Museum of Modern Art: a museum dedicated to

American Museum of Natural History: huge museum covering every aspect of the history of the world. It features an excellent planetarium and collection of dinosaur bones, among numerous other exhibits.

Intrepid Sea-Air-Space Museum: a museum of military air and naval history. Includes a real aircraft carrier (USS Intrepid), a submarine that once housed nuclear weapons (USS Growler), and the same Concorde that flew from New York to London in less than 3 hours.

Other attractions include:

Bronx Zoo: a 265-acre zoo with over 4,000 animals. It includes a monorail that travels through additional exhibits not accessible to pedestrians.

New York Hall of Science: a museum dedicated to science.

Carnegie Hall: excellent music and concert venue.

Radio City Music Hall: excellent music and concert venue.

Lincoln Center: collection of opera, theater, and music centers.

Statue of Liberty: one of the most recognizable symbols of NY. While it has been difficult to see the statue up close in recent years, an excellent alternative is the free Staten Island Ferry (departs from the South Ferry subway station), which passes close by. The ferry is a one-hour round trip.

Ellis Island: see the place where millions of immigrants passed through on their way to America.

World Trade Center: the memorial here is set to open on the attacks' 10th anniversary.

Useful Links include:

Subway Weekender: this website helps with planning your journeys around town on weekends, as most weekends have extensive construction work going on around town. Note that weekends are NOT the only time that changes take place; see the MTA site (link below) for details.

The official MTA website: the official site of the NYC transportation agency. Check this site out for everything related to the subway, bus, LIRR, and MNRR.

Note: I'll keep this post updated as much as possible.


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 9, 2011)

See this link for help with the subway on weekends:

http://subwayweekender.com

Note that service diversions due to construction occur on middays and at night too! Check the MTA site for more info.


----------



## jis (Aug 9, 2011)

New York area also has some of the busiest interlockings in the country:

Harold [Amtrak/LIRR]

Penn A [Amtrak]

Bergen/Erie/Lack/Portal (2.5 min headway on a 90mph railroad) [Amtrak]

Jay [LIRR]

Hall [LIRR]


----------



## NY Penn (Aug 9, 2011)

jis said:


> New York area also has some of the busiest interlockings in the country:
> 
> Harold [Amtrak/LIRR]
> 
> ...


I'd think that Penn A, which serves Amtrak, NJ Transit, and deadheading LIRR trains would be the busiest out of those.

Here's a picture:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2011)

NY Penn said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > New York area also has some of the busiest interlockings in the country:
> ...


Actually rather suspect that Jay & Hall would be the busiest. Penn A only really deals with 3 mainline tracks (2 North River tunnels & the Empire connection) and 4 major yard leads to the West Side Yard.

Jay & Hall each have at least 8 mainline tracks plus yard leads to deal with. They would be closely followed by Harold and Interlocking F, which deal with 8 and 6 mainline tracks respectively, as well as Sunnyside yard.


----------



## NY Penn (Aug 9, 2011)

If by busy you mean number of tracks, then I agree; the Jamaica interlockings would be busiest.

If you mean amount of trains, then I have to respectfully disagree.

Passing through Jamaica: trains to Atlantic Term (a few), trains to LIC (a few), all other non-Pt. Wash LIRR trains.

Passing through Penn A: all Penn Sta LIRR trains, all Penn Sta NJT trains, all NEC, Keystone, and Empire Service Amtrains.

Probably Harold ranks high in the list as well.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2011)

First, not all LIRR trains at Penn go to the West End. Many trains turn right on the tracks at Penn, West End simply cannot handle the volume of LIRR trains into and out of NYP.

Second, the Atlantic branch sees more than 120 trains per day, hardly a few. There are 24 trains per day to LIC and dozens of moves to the various yards around Jamaica, in fact they even dead head many trains back out of NYP in the morning and into NYP in the evening for storing in the various Jamaica yards.

At the Jamaica station I count 36 train movements for trains between 7AM and 8AM, not including 1 train at 8. That doesn't account for any yard movements at all, and there are several of those although they are much harder for me to count.

IIRC, and Jishnu please correct me if I'm wrong, I believe that the maximum inbound for the North River tunnels is 26 trains in one hour, toss in a few outbound NJT/Amtrak trains, maybe 1 Empire Service train, and some yard movements to West End and they're getting close. But many trains that go to West End sit there for a while, if not all day meaning only one movement during that hour sampling.

Again, I'm not positive that I'm correct, but Jamaica's numbers are impressive and may well exceed A interlocking.


----------



## NY Penn (Aug 10, 2011)

Assuming that the inbound track is at capacity:

25 trains NJ-NYP (NJT and Amtrak)

4 trains south from NYP (Amtrak, counting one at 7AM but not one at 8AM)

2 trains on the Empire Connection (one in each direction)

4 trains NYP-NJ (NJT- they seem to run every 15 minutes according to the trip planner)

That makes 35 already, not including any LIRR yard moves (which are probably abundant).


----------



## jis (Aug 10, 2011)

NY Penn said:


> Assuming that the inbound track is at capacity:
> 
> 25 trains NJ-NYP (NJT and Amtrak)
> 
> ...


And the umpteen NJT westbound X moves. There is not enough space in Sunnyside to store all NJT empties, and actually there are several NJT consists that do more than one turn during the morning rush and shoulder hours, that leave NYP as empties.

But then at Jay and Hall you also have to count the even more umpteen LIRR X moves to Hillside and other yards.

BTW, the inbound track runs at capacity for only one hour during the morning rush AFAICT.

Actually while thinking of traffic through NYP A I tend to ignore the LIRR stuff because they do not really interfere with any scheduled train and those four tracks are not a bottleneck, and are often used even as yard track themselves. So I would not even know how to count for sure.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2011)

While I certainly wouldn't want to consider this the final word, since it is a document prepared with the intent of getting funding, this report from Congresswomen Carolyn Maloney claims that Harold is the busiest interlocking in the US with 783 trains per day moving through it.


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2011)

AlanB said:


> While I certainly wouldn't want to consider this the final word, since it is a document prepared with the intent of getting funding, this report from Congresswomen Carolyn Maloney claims that Harold is the busiest interlocking in the US with 783 trains per day moving through it.


I do not have a great deal of difficulty believing that. Furthermore the report may actually be considering F (I think that is what the east end of Harold is called?) as part of Harold, in which case it is most certainly true, because that throws in all the X moves of Amtrak and NJT into the mix, and of course there are the LIRR X moves too. basically Harold carries all the traffic that JO and C carry together in Penn Station unless there is a secret tunnel to the 4th dimension funneling off some trains from the lot that leave Penn Stations eastwards. 

As the interlockings go under CTC many of the large ones are being split up. For example the legendary Zoo in Philadelphia is not a relatively small interlocking since all of the NEC pieces have been hived off from it in Girard and Mantua. Similarly Hudson has been split up into Hudson and Rea, and Dock is in the process of being split up into Dock East and Dock West. If it were built when Towers were in vogue, Portal, Lack, Erie and Allied would probably have been a single Tower (Portal perhaps)

Eventually Penn A will possibly be split into at least two since it makes no sense to have it control the yard leads from LIRR platforms. Also, if/when the second set of tunnels under the Hudson happen, possibly the south side approaches will be under a different sub-CP.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2011)

jis said:


> I do not have a great deal of difficulty believing that. Furthermore the report may actually be considering F (I think that is what the east end of Harold is called?) as part of Harold, in which case it is most certainly true, because that throws in all the X moves of Amtrak and NJT into the mix, and of course there are the LIRR X moves too. basically Harold carries all the traffic that JO and C carry together in Penn Station unless there is a secret tunnel to the 4th dimension funneling off some trains from the lot that leave Penn Stations eastwards.


I can't speak to whether those numbers include moves through F Interlocking, but F Interlocking is west of Harold, not east of it. F Interlocking essentially starts at the eastern end of the LIRR Hunterspoint Avenue platform. It controls everything from there westbound up to and including the three yard leads from Sunnyside. For the eastbound tracks F controls up to where the yard leads to Sunnyside split off. F also controls the flyovers for the freight leads coming off the Lower Montuak line.

Harold takes over everything just past where all the Sunnyside yard leads merge/split off and controls from there to the westbound merge of the Hell Gate line. Basically at that point Gate handles Amtrak and the LIRR takes over their tracks.


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2011)

AlanB said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have a great deal of difficulty believing that. Furthermore the report may actually be considering F (I think that is what the east end of Harold is called?) as part of Harold, in which case it is most certainly true, because that throws in all the X moves of Amtrak and NJT into the mix, and of course there are the LIRR X moves too. basically Harold carries all the traffic that JO and C carry together in Penn Station unless there is a secret tunnel to the 4th dimension funneling off some trains from the lot that leave Penn Stations eastwards.
> ...


Yup I meant to say west. It controls the tunnel entrance, Hunterspoint and LIC leads and Sunnyside leads. In the new layout it will also handle the Amtrak Harold bypass tracks.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 14, 2012)

Where are these interlockings physically located?


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> Where are these interlockings physically located?


Proceeding from west to east starting in NJ:

Bergen: Just outside the Hudson tubes in Jersey Meadows, at the west end of the curve leading to the tunnels

A: Just east of the Hudson tubes is the one that controls entry to Penn Station from the west. It is located roughly between 8th and 11th Ave between 31st and 33rd Sts in Manhattan. It also controls access to the LIRR West Side Yard from Penn Station.

C: Controls half of the eastern approach to Penn Station - the two tracks under 33rd St, technically tracks 3 and 4. Located under 6th to 7th Aves between 32 and 33 St in Manhattan.

JO: Controls the other half of the eastern approach to Penn station - the two tracks under 32nd St, technically tracks 1 and 2, located under 6th and 7th Aves and 32 and 31 St. in Manhattan.

F: Located in the area of Hunterspoint Ave in Long Island (Queens), between the east entrance of the East River tubes and Sunnyside Yard. It is adjacent to Harold interlocking in the east. It controls movements between Sunnyside Yard and East River tubes, and of course trains heading to/from East River tubes from/to the east.

Harold: Located adjacent to Sunnyside Yard in Long Island (Queens) and controls access to Penn Station from the east. LIRR and Amtrak routes separate under the control of Harold. I believe its name comes from a Harold Avenue which it is close to.

Beyond Harold the next Control Points are Gate on Amtrak and Jay (in Jamaica) on LIRR. There are several remotely controlled interlockings between Harold and Jay.

BTW, A, C, JO are all controlled from PSCC located in a building adjacent to Penn Station, which also house the New York CETC.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2012)

jis said:


> Harold: Located adjacent to Sunnyside Yard in Long Island (Queens) and controls access to Penn Station from the east. LIRR and Amtrak routes separate under the control of Harold. I believe its name comes from a Harold Avenue which it is close to.


It was indeed named after Harold Avenue, but on a map Harold Avenue no longer exists. It was renamed 39th Avenue around the end of the 19th Century.



jis said:


> Beyond Harold the next Control Points are Gate on Amtrak and Jay (in Jamaica) on LIRR. There are several remotely controlled interlockings between Harold and Jay.


The only interlocking that I know of between Harold & Jay is the new Wood interlocking just east of the Woodside station. Wood can cross trains in either direction on the Port Washington Branch and it can allow eastbound trains on track #2, the normal eastbound express track, to cross over to track 4 the normal local track. No other movements are possible at Wood.

Wood is remotely controlled, but from where I have no idea.

The next switch on that line is east of the Kew Gardens Station and I believe considered to be part of Jay.



jis said:


> BTW, A, C, JO are all controlled from PSCC located in a building adjacent to Penn Station, which also house the New York CETC.


AFAIK, so is Harold & F.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Oct 19, 2012)

Where is a safe hotel within walking distance of Penn Station in NY for a single older lady. Hopefully not too far away.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 5, 2013)

First off, I'm not advocating trespassing, but I came across this article entitled "50 Overlooked But Beautiful Places to Visit in New York City." (Link here)

Now beauty is definately in the eye of the beholder, but I found interesting, and beautiful :wub: , the places listed that are rail related.

I think #44 - minus the smell - and #50 are the two I'd most like to experience.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2013)

BTW #44 should be _Hell Gate Bridge_, and not _Hellsgate Bridge_  

It is named after that portion of _East River_ connecting _LI Sound_ to _Harlem River_, which is called _Hell Gate_.

BTW, you do pass through #1 _Freedom Tunnels_ each time you travel into our out of _Penn Station_ by an _Empire Service Train_ or by the _Lake Shore Limited_.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 5, 2013)

jis said:


> BTW #44 should be _Hell Gate Bridge_, and not _Hellsgate Bridge_
> It is named after that portion of _East River_ connecting _LI Sound_ to _Harlem River_which is called _Hell Gate_.


The devil is in the details.  I know what it is named for, I've passed through Hall Gate by boat before.



> BTW, you do pass through #1 _Freedom Tunnels_ each time you travel into our out of _Penn Station_ by an _Empire Service Train_ or by the _Lake Shore Limited_.


Yes. I never said which ones I've seen. h34r:


----------



## rrdude (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn Davy, I was gonna dog you for replying to an ancient thread, but this "Find" of yours has me planning a trip to NYC!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 7, 2013)

Regarding #50, one must stay on the train past Brooklyn Bridge to see the City Hall station. If you get off at Brooklyn Bridge when your #6 train arrives there, then you won't see City Hall. The train runs through City Hall Station as it runs around the loop to arrive back at the Brooklyn Bridge station now headed back uptown.

I've been in the old station, taking a tour of it several years ago back when tours will still allowed. The group boarded a #6 at Brooklyn Bridge and the crew stopped the train for us at City Hall and opened 1 door to let us all out. After the tour, the next #6 coming through was ordered to stop & pick us up.

At one time several years ago the NYC Transit Museum had plans to reopen the station as a museum extension as it were. There were elaborate plans to fix things up, install a small store and exhibits along with a lexan barrier at the platform edge. The barrier was both for safety as well as to diminish the noise from the passing trains, which tends to be quite loud thanks to squealing flanges on the very sharp curve that comprises the loop.

Sadly that grand plan got shot down by Mayor Giuliani during his phase where he felt that members of the public should never be allowed to get near City Hall, the building and the park. The station sits below them.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 7, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Regarding #50, one must stay on the train past Brooklyn Bridge to see the City Hall station. If you get off at Brooklyn Bridge when your #6 train arrives there, then you won't see City Hall. The train runs through City Hall Station as it runs around the loop to arrive back at the Brooklyn Bridge station now headed back uptown.


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!

:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Bumping so it's in my list.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Oct 28, 2015)

At the risk of making people mad at me for hijacking this thread (has nothing to do with interlocking, whatever that is), I'd like some help planning my trip to NYC next June. My granddaughter and I are going to have an epic trip which will include 1 1/2 days in the city before proceeding to DC for a few more days.

We will arrive on the LSL at about 6:30 pm, check into our hotel which we already have reservations for, and head off to see the lights of Times Square. We will have the next day and a half to explore the city. Besides the Empire State Building (which is a priority to her), what are some sights you think a 14 year old girl and her grandma might want to see?

Also, help me with public transportation. Bus, subway, light rail, ferry boats?

Keep in mind that we are on a very tight budget. Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 29, 2015)

Definitely buy Passes for the Subway!

Suggested activities/sites ya'll might enjoy:

1)Staten Island Ferry( Free)/ lunch and Minor League Baseball Gamewith a view of Manhattan

2)Coney Island/ Hot Dog @ Nathans

3)Walk in Central Park with visit to the Zoo

4)Ellis Island

5)Various Museums ( many) all over town

6)Walk on the High Line

7)Grand Central Terminal

8)Window Shopping on Fifth Avenue

9)United Nations

10)City Tour on Double Decker Bus


----------



## jebr (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd just buy a "pay-as-you-go" card for the subway, unless you're planning on being on it all day for the 2.5 days you're there (it takes 12-13 subway trips to make the week pass worth it.)

I'll second the Staten Island Ferry suggestion. The UN is cool, but you may prefer some other destination with that time. I also went to Rockaway Beach. Much of the beach area is under construction, but we were able to access it at Beach & 73rd without issue, and it felt like I was truly at the ocean there. I also really enjoyed the New York Transit Museum, but it's definitely geared a lot towards people who are interested in transit.

Free Tours By Foot also offers a lot of tours that are on a pay-what-you-wish system, which is handy when you're on a budget. I'd definitely recommend doing one or two of their tours.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Jim and Jeb. Those are some great ideas. The public transportation kind of confuses me, so any help with that is appreciated. I'm looking into buying fare cards preloaded with the amount I think we'll be needing. We might end up taking the bus more than the subway so we can get a better feel for where we are. Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 29, 2015)

Patti: I'll let others that are more current on the bus situation in the Apple speak to that, but traffic can be really bad in Manhattan ( and at the Bridges and Tunnels) so allow for extra time when traveling.Buses are an excellent way to sight see for reasonable prices in Manhattan!

The subways are excellent and easy to use, if you know where you are going! I suggest you Goggle up info and plan your itinerary so you have a rough idea of your options before leaving home!( and try to avoid rush hours whenever you can!)

Cabs are expensive in New York and hard to get even though there seems like there are a million of them! I'd avoid relying on them if you can.


----------



## GusTrain (Aug 27, 2016)

You guys gave me such great ideas for New Orleans, I would like to solicit your Great Brains for NYC in basically 2 days!

We are staying in Manhattan & on the List are: (of course) the Empire State Building, the One World Observatory, & taking the ferry to Staten Island for a short visit with distant relatives (my understanding is we will pass the Statue of Liberty on the ferry ride)...

Oh! I would also like to try some "authentic" NY pizza!

Please...what else should be on the Must Do & See list? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2016)

Be sure and buy a Pass for the Subway, the only way to roll in the Apple.

And another Free Gem is to walk around Central Park ( the Zoo and the Carriage Rides are Famous but Expensive).

Visit the site of the World Trade Center Disaster and take a ride out to Coney Island in Brooklyn for a Nathan's Hot Dog and a Beer!

There are Great Museums in the City of you like that and last but not least consider walking around in Midtown including Grand Central Terminal,the Main Public Library, Rockefeller Center, St. Patricks Cathedral and Park and Fifth Avenues. All Free!


----------



## tp49 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sadly the single day unlimited ride metrocard went the way of the dinosaur a couple years back or so. If anyone's looking for an unlimited ride option the best you can get is a 7 day metrocard for $31 ($30 for the rides and $1 for the new card.) Depending on how you use it this could still be a better deal than paying for individual rides ($2.75 cash per ride.)


----------



## GusTrain (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks! Are the subways safe? I'm scared...


----------



## GusTrain (Aug 28, 2016)

Also just realized I posted this in SE & I should have used NE & there's a thread for NYC there! I'm going to go study it! Thanks again!


----------



## John Bredin (Aug 29, 2016)

Assuming you're not pulling our collective legs, yes, the subways are generally safe. The routine muggings and rampant graffiti were left behind in the 1980s along with big hair and women's shoulder pads. :giggle:

Speaking of subways, another thing worth seeing is the New York Transit Museum. http://www.nytransitmuseum.org/ While it has a branch and store in must-see Grand Central Terminal, its main location is a former subway station  in downtown Brooklyn.

Another NYC-centric museum not related to trains is the New York Fire Museum in a former lower-Manhattan fire station. http://www.nycfiremuseum.org/

There was an excellent New York Police Museum in a former police station* the last time I was there, but it's closed since. 

*I'm noticing a pattern here.  What makes a better museum for X than a former X station/facility, and the City already owns it. Cheap but effective.


----------



## GusTrain (Aug 29, 2016)

That ALL sounds great! Thanks! It's a tough life trying to choose how many fun things you can stuff into a day!


----------



## City of Miami (Aug 29, 2016)

I enjoyed the subway museum in downtown Brooklyn mentioned above when I went. If you don't have a context for it then it might not be as interesting. For example, some of those cars were still in use when I appeared on the NYC scene in 1967. Rockefeller Center is mind-blowing just to walk around and see all the public art. Lots of free stuff in Central Park including a garden dedicated to the the work of the Beatles [iiirc in the upper 60s on the West side]! I think Union Square is fun - there's a market there most every day I think [i'm sure you can google it and find out]. And Trader Joe's is nearby. Washington Square and Greenwich Village are fun and always interesting to walk around. 2 days is not very long - and at the same time plenty long enough for NYC which is very tiring. Just walking down the street is overstimulating.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 31, 2016)

The City Museum of New York is pretty cool - less crowded than the other big name museums and has NYC centered exhibits. Also walking up Broadway from the Financial District uptown is pretty cool if you're up for that.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 9, 2017)

I recently had a layover in New York, and stayed at the Fairfield Inn and Suites a half-block from Penn Station (and right across from the Farley Building...). It was clean and comfortable--the room did not feel overly cramped. Hot breakfast in the morning was good. My wife once stayed at the Hotel Pennsylvania near Penn Station, and was disappointed.

For dinner, I went to Stella 34 Trattoria at Macy*s Herald Square flagship store, also very near Penn Station. The food and service was good, and I was able to do a little shopping after dinner.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 6, 2020)

Now that the State of New York has taken Maryland off the quarantine list, I thought I might go up for the day and see how the NEC service is faring. How full are the coach sections of the trains, or is it better to just spring for Business class and get a seat row to myself? 

Once I get there, I'd like some suggestions as to what to do in the age of corona. I see that the Strand bookstore has reopened, which is good, and I might want to try a pastrami sandwich at Katz's Deli, where they have outdoor tables. For joyriding, I'm thinking of doing the Staten Island Ferry and ride the Staten Island RR. I've done the ferry, but never been on the RR. Anything worth seeing in Staten Island? I also thought about the Statue of Liberty/Ellis Island, I'll need to see if they're open. Another possibility is taking the PATH train to Hoboken and checking out the old E-L terminal, now used by NJT, then taking a ferry back to Manhattan. Also, any other suggestions for eating under the current rules? I heard something that NYC banned pizza by the slice (!), but maybe that's no longer true.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 6, 2020)

As far as I know they're still selling 50% capacity so the cars should only be 1/2 full.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 6, 2020)

June the Coach Rider said:


> Where is a safe hotel within walking distance of Penn Station in NY for a single older lady. Hopefully not too far away.


There are many hotels near Penn Station... with pricing fluctuating wildly. January does offer some relatively good deals... anything between $125 and $150 per night is rare ... especially if they have facilities in the room. I did stay at the Leo House which is about 8 blocks away [you may want to grab an Uber or a cab]; affiliated with the Catholic church but available to all; great restaurants steps away. No tax charged; and incredible breakfast... but they don't permit taking any food from the cafeteria. 









The Leo House NYC | New York City Hotel and Guesthouse


The Leo House in NYC is a German Catholic Guesthouse offering affordable lodging in the Chelsea neighborhood. Call (212) 929-1010 ext 219.




leohousenyc.com


----------



## PVD (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure pizza by the slice is ok, but not indoors (there is no indoor dining legal in NYC at present) Obviously that will need to change as the weather gets cold. SIRR is repurposed R-44 subway cars, not sure if it is much different than parts of the regular subway system than run above ground. On a nice day, the ferry is awesome, winter can sometimes be tough. WTC Memorial is open, Museum will open next week with timed ticketing (online rev) and limited capacity. If you are downtown for the ferry, that is not far, as well as the other Path line to NJ. Path 33rd st Station is not far from Penn Station, I'm pretty sure it goes to Hoboken.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2020)

If it's open there was a really good HotDog joint right by the Ferry Dock on Staten Island,nice place to have a Snack while enjoying the Southern View of Manhattan Joe.. 

And although theres no Minor Leauge Basebsll this year, the Yankees SI Farm Team plays in a nice Stadium next to the Ferry Dock with a Great View of the Water and Southern Manhattan.

Staten Island is basically a Suburb with the aforementioned SIRR running through it. 

Its pretty quiet since so many NYPD Cops live there.

I find Brooklyn and Coney Island a much more interesting Day Trip,( even if its Gentrified alot in the past 15 years). Hop on the Subway and explore to your hearts content.


----------



## PVD (Sep 6, 2020)

The Minor league ballpark near the ferry is pretty nice, but they don't draw that well. If the MLB contraction plan takes place, the team is toast. Coney Island has a really nice minor league ballpark also, right next to the rink I'm usually at, they draw quite a bit better. Of course, with all the amusement stuff closed CI is pretty dreary. I think the aquarium just reopened but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2020)

PVD said:


> The Minor league ballpark near the ferry is pretty nice, but they don't draw that well. If the MLB contraction plan takes place, the team is toast. Coney Island has a really nice minor league ballpark also, right next to the rink I'm usually at, they draw quite a bit better. Of course, with all the amusement stuff closed CI is pretty dreary. I think the aquarium just reopened but I'm not sure.


Thanks for the update from someone "on the ground" in the Apple!


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2020)

The Aquarium has really taken its lumps, first the damage from Sandy, which took years to really straighten out, and when they finally got it "looking good" this hits. The minor league ballpark in CI is really nice, unfortunately, it went empty this year. There was quite a bit of investment set to go in the amusement strip, none of that happened, lots of new construction of residential buildings, and Surf Ave and many of the side streets were torn up for major work. I was down there 3 nights a week, but my last visit was early March when the CHSHL ended. The beach and boardwalk has been open for a while now, but not the amusements. Since it is now labor day weekend, looks like they are dead for the year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 5, 2021)

Getting flooded with offers for "activities" while visiting in New York City Next week, including a " Skip the Line Pass" to go up to the top of the Empire State Building for $76!!!!

I think it was $22 last time I did it which was probably 20 years ago!


----------



## PVD (May 5, 2021)

Good offer from the Mets and Yankees- show up at their stadiums on a game day, get vaccinated at the vaccination centers at the stadium, get a free ticket for an upcoming game.....CitiField (home of the Mets) Soon, they will also have J&J for one shot dosing in addition to the current 2 shot regimens. So far, CitiField has done over 100K doses.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 5, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Getting flooded with offers for "activities" while visiting in New York City Next week, including a " Skip the Line Pass" to go up to the top of the Empire State Building for $76!!!!
> 
> I think it was $22 last time I did it which was probably 20 years ago!


Hey there Jim... you have a good time at the big building! I remember as a child riding down to the Big Apple from Schenectady meeting my grandmother there... as a special treat she did take me and my mom to the very very tippy tippy top of that great building for a whopping 35 cents... but mind you... that was as a 'special treat.' After that we went to Horn & Hardart where food would magically appear in these little boxes, and when you inserted 25c you could open the door and the food was yours! And then we would go to Choc full o nuts for nut and date bread smeared with cream cheese. Now... that's a stellar dream!











History of Chock full o’Nuts Coffee Shops And Lunch Counters - ClassicNewYorkHistory.com


History of Chock full o’Nuts Coffee Shops & lunch counters takes a look at the history of Chock full o' Nuts from its orgins in the 1920s to current day.




classicnewyorkhistory.com


----------



## Brian Battuello (May 6, 2021)

Staten. Island. Ferry. Free. 
High. Line. Free.


----------



## Maverickstation (May 13, 2021)

Some other great free stuff; Walks Across The Brooklyn Bridge, Macys Flower Show (through 5/16/21), and Macy's in General, including the wooden escalators and taking in the glory of the new Moynihan Train Hall, a/k/a the new Penn Station. Take time to explore the new train hall, as there many pictures and historical narrations about the original Penn Station that was destroyed in the mid-1960's.


----------



## west point (Jun 6, 2021)

Once East side access and the Amtrak separation are complete will Harold have more activity ?


----------



## jis (Jun 6, 2021)

west point said:


> Once East side access and the Amtrak separation are complete will Harold have more activity ?


What separation?


----------



## Exvalley (Jun 25, 2021)

I am looking for some recommendations for things to do for an afternoon in New York City.

We are getting into New York City at a 12:15 PM. Our hotel is between Grand Central and Times Square We will check into our hotel and want to have lunch after that, which means that we won't be ready to do any sightseeing until 2:00 PM or so.

My wife is not into trains. Any thoughts on something fun to do in the later part of the afternoon? I'd rather not be rushed, which is why I am having a hard time coming up with something to do so late in the afternoon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I am looking for some recommendations for things to do for an afternoon in New York City.
> 
> We are getting into New York City at a 12:15 PM. Our hotel is between Grand Central and Times Square We will check into our hotel and want to have lunch after that, which means that we won't be ready to do any sightseeing until 2:00 PM or so.
> 
> My wife is not into trains. Any thoughts on something fun to do in the later part of the afternoon? I'd rather not be rushed, which is why I am having a hard time coming up with something to do so late in the afternoon.


Ride the Subway Downtown and take the FREE Staten Island Ferry round trip, then if the weather is nice hop on the Subway Uptown and talk a stroll in Central Park!

There's a million things to see and do in the Apple, but when the weather's nice you can't beat Outdoor stuff!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jun 26, 2021)

Exactly what Bob said, but also consider walking some part of the High Line. Free and spectacular!

If you take the SI ferry (again very highly recommended), be ready to jump off first, run around through the terminal and board the next return ferry. They don't make it easy but it can be done. Otherwise you'll have to wait 30 minutes for the next one, and not the most exciting area.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 27, 2021)

Does Moynihan have working water fountains outside the Metropolitan Lounge? Difficult to find places in NYC to refill a water bottle without buying plastic.

I have a family member that will be flying into JFK on a Thursday around 5pm and needs to get to the 200 block of St. John's Place in Brooklyn. They will have a little luggage, so I'm trying to figure out the most accessible trip. If it saves $8 each and they can carry their suitcases one or two flights of stairs, that's okay.

LIRR: AirTrain is $7.75 (can't believe that) to Jamaica->$7.75 LIRR to Atlantic Terminal->$2.75 NYC Subway Atlantic Avenue-Barclays Center to Grand Army Plaza=$18.25

NYCS: $7.75 AirTrain to Howard Beach->$2.75 A to Hoyt-Schermerhorn Sts->2/3 Hoyt Street to Grand Army Plaza=$10.50

Would any of the other nearby 2/3 stations, like Eastern Parkway-Brooklyn Museum be more accessible than Grand Army Plaza?

The next morning, they'll need to take the 2/3 to Penn Station (really Moynihan). How far is the walk there?


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 11, 2021)

daybeers said:


> I have a family member that will be flying into JFK on a Thursday around 5pm and needs to get to the 200 block of St. John's Place in Brooklyn. They will have a little luggage, so I'm trying to figure out the most accessible trip. If it saves $8 each and they can carry their suitcases one or two flights of stairs, that's okay.
> 
> LIRR: AirTrain is $7.75 (can't believe that) to Jamaica->$7.75 LIRR to Atlantic Terminal->$2.75 NYC Subway Atlantic Avenue-Barclays Center to Grand Army Plaza=$18.25
> 
> ...


According to Wikipedia, Grand Army Plaza station is not accessible, i.e., it has stairs only. Eastern Parkway-Brooklyn Museum station has elevators.

Wikipedia is a good reference for info about NY subway stations. The info is generally kept accurate and up to date by local subway fans. The Info sidebar has some useful features, like seeing at a glance what trains serve the station, and links to the next station for each train.

Also, there's no direct transfer between the A train and the 2/3 at Hoyt; they are separate stations a couple of blocks apart, and neither is fully accessible. You could take the A train one stop further to Jay Street, and then walk to the Borough Hall station on Court Street; the walk is longer, but both of those stations do have elevators.


----------



## railiner (Jul 11, 2021)

daybeers said:


> The next morning, they'll need to take the 2/3 to Penn Station (really Moynihan). How far is the walk there?


There is an entrance from the 2/3 Subway directly into Penn Station, but it is on the Seventh Avenue end, and the new train hall is beyond the Eighth Avenue end. Not that far, really....


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 11, 2021)

railiner said:


> There is an entrance from the 2/3 Subway directly into Penn Station, but it is on the Seventh Avenue end, and the new train hall is beyond the Eighth Avenue end. Not that far, really....


The 2/3 (Seventh Ave. Subway) will spit you out on to a long corridor on the Long Island Railroad level that is now also a construction zone. At the end of that, you pass by the entrance of the Eight Ave. Subway (A/B/C), turn a corner and will find yourself in the West End Concourse. There will be signs pointing to escalators that will take you to the Moynihan Train Hall. However, there's also another exit from the 7th Ave Subway that spits you into a parallel corridor that would require another turn and passageway to get you to the right place.


----------



## railiner (Jul 11, 2021)

If the weather is fair, you could also just roll your bag down the block along 31st or 33rd Streets…


----------



## Maverickstation (Jul 11, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Does Moynihan have working water fountains outside the Metropolitan Lounge? Difficult to find places in NYC to refill a water bottle without buying plastic.



Yes, in the Waiting Room, I saw water fountains that had special faucets for filling water bottles. The Waiting Room does require proof that you are traveling on either Amtrak, or the LIRR. Proof being a paper ticket, or e ticket on your phone.

Ken


----------



## daybeers (Jul 11, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> According to Wikipedia, Grand Army Plaza station is not accessible, i.e., it has stairs only. Eastern Parkway-Brooklyn Museum station has elevators.
> 
> Wikipedia is a good reference for info about NY subway stations. The info is generally kept accurate and up to date by local subway fans. The Info sidebar has some useful features, like seeing at a glance what trains serve the station, and links to the next station for each train.
> 
> Also, there's no direct transfer between the A train and the 2/3 at Hoyt; they are separate stations a couple of blocks apart, and neither is fully accessible. You could take the A train one stop further to Jay Street, and then walk to the Borough Hall station on Court Street; the walk is longer, but both of those stations do have elevators.


Thanks! Sad to say, but maybe it's easier for them to just take a cab from JFK to Brooklyn 

Is the Atlantic Terminal transfer accessible?


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 11, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Thanks! Sad to say, but maybe it's easier for them to just take a cab from JFK to Brooklyn
> 
> Is the Atlantic Terminal transfer accessible?


It is, but it's a real psychology experiment (i.e., a rat's maze) to find the various elevators that take you over and under the different tracks.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 11, 2021)

daybeers said:


> Thanks! Sad to say, but maybe it's easier for them to just take a cab from JFK to Brooklyn
> 
> Is the Atlantic Terminal transfer accessible?


Ride.guru estimates the cab fare at $50. If that's too high, I would go with the LIRR option. I don't know how bad the "maze" is at Atlantic, but at least it's all in one station. LIRR is a more comfortable ride, and only 2 stops at most between Jamaica & Atlantic. Looks like trains run every 15-30 minutes, except for a gap between 6:05 & 6:52.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 11, 2021)

I think that $7.75 is AirTrain+Subway.
AirTrain to LIRR was $5 last time we did it.


----------



## railiner (Jul 11, 2021)

andytiedye said:


> I think that $7.75 is AirTrain+Subway.
> AirTrain to LIRR was $5 last time we did it.


Looks like they raised the Air Train fare. If you want to go cheap, if you have a Metrocard, you can take the Q10 bus from JFK to Lefferts and Liberty, then the 'A' train to Brooklyn. Or the B15 bus from JFK to New Lots Av, then the '3' Train to Brooklyn. Total fare including free transfer bus to subway is $2.75. If you're over 65, only $1.35. 
Only advisable if you have light baggage, as these buses have no baggage racks.


----------



## printman2000 (Dec 16, 2022)

We will be arriving into LaGuardia and will need to get 5 people and as many as five suitcases and some carryon bags to Chelsea. Would normally take public transportation but with this many people and bags, was wanting to see what other options people know of that are good and reasonably priced. I know Uber, but what else?

FYI, we will leave NY on Amtrak to return home.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2022)

printman2000 said:


> We will be arriving into LaGuardia and will need to get 5 people and as many as five suitcases and some carryon bags to Chelsea. Would normally take public transportation but with this many people and bags, was wanting to see what other options people know of that are good and reasonably priced. I know Uber, but what else?
> 
> FYI, we will leave NY on Amtrak to return home.


You can check into Van and Car Service( 5 plus Bags is too many for a Taxi or Ride Share) from LaGuardia,but it will probably be pricey.

Consider taking one of the Busses that runs from LaGuardia to the various Subway and Long Island Rail Stations.

That will get you to Penn Station in Manjattan , and if you're on the right Subway Line,I believe you can make it to Chelsea on a one seat ride.

Google it up, you should find plenty of info about this.( and perhaps one of our Members has exact info, it's been 2 years since I flew into LaGuardia and used the Bus/ Subway to get to NYP.


----------



## printman2000 (Dec 16, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> You can check into Van and Car Service( 5 plus Bags is too many for a Taxi or Ride Share) from LaGuardia,but it will probably be pricey.
> 
> Consider taking one of the Busses that runs from LaGuardia to the various Subway and Long Island Rail Stations.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know we can use public trans was thinking something else just for ease.


----------



## jis (Dec 16, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> Consider taking one of the Busses that runs from LaGuardia to the various Subway and Long Island Rail Stations.
> 
> That will get you to Penn Station in Manjattan , and if you're on the right Subway Line,I believe you can make it to Chelsea on a one seat ride.
> 
> Google it up, you should find plenty of info about this.( and perhaps one of our Members has exact info, it's been 2 years since I flew into LaGuardia and used the Bus/ Subway to get to NYP.



Q70 SBS to Jacson Heights and then E train to Chelsea (23rd St or 14th St - 8th Ave., or M60 SBS to 125th St 8th Ave and then A or C to Chelsea, A only to 14th St. C to either 14th St. or 23rd St. - 8th Ave.

Or just take two Taxis/Uber X. An Uber XL maybe able to carry 6.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 16, 2022)

jis said:


> Q70 SBS to Jacson Heights and then E train to Chelsea (23rd St or 14th St - 8th Ave., or M60 SBS to 125th St 8th Ave and then A or C to Chelsea, A only to 14th St. C to either 14th St. or 23rd St. - 8th Ave.
> 
> Or just take two Taxis/Uber X. An Uber XL maybe able to carry 6.


5 + bags is pushing it for 2 X's. I'd recommend at least 1 XL + 1 X, with the bulk of the bags going into the XL. They'll need to be ordered on separate accounts. Or 2 taxi SUV's, which in most places cost the same as regular taxis.

I don't know whether everyone & their bags would fit in a taxi van, if those are available at LGA.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 16, 2022)

Are there no coach (i.e. fancy bus) services from Laguardia?


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Dec 17, 2022)

June the Coach Rider said:


> Where is a safe hotel within walking distance of Penn Station in NY for a single older lady. Hopefully not too far away.


My wife and I stayed at the New Yorker Hotel at 34th & 8th this past spring. We found it to be safe, convenient, and reasonably priced for midtown. Google maps is your friend, there are deals to be had if you plan ahead.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Dec 17, 2022)

danasgoodstuff said:


> My wife and I stayed at the New Yorker Hotel at 34th & 8th this past spring. We found it to be safe, convenient, and reasonably priced for midtown. Google maps is your friend, there are deals to be had if you plan ahead.


I stayed there last summer and found it to be reasonably priced compared to most area hotels but just OK. The rooms are small which is generally the case with old properties, but who cares if you don't spend much time there. It was certanly dated but clean.


----------



## jis (Dec 17, 2022)

June the Coach Rider said:


> Where is a safe hotel within walking distance of Penn Station in NY for a single older lady. Hopefully not too far away.


The closest hotel to Penn Station, specially the Moynihan Train Hall is the Fairfield Inn and Suites by Marriott Midtown Manhattan/Penn Station on 33rd St, just a walk across the street from the Moynihan Train Hall.

Then there is the New Yorker that has been mentioned above.

I have also stayed at the Hampton Inn on 31st St. between 6th and 7th Ave, and the Courtyard by Marriott on 30th St. also between 6th and 7th Ave. All are safe and within a few minutes' walk from the 7th Ave exit of Penn Station.


----------



## DetroitTed (Dec 18, 2022)

I just stayed three nights at the Hilton Garden Inn on 35th between 6th and 5th. It’s not a bad walk from Moynihan but you might consider it a little too far. A big plus was being less than a block from the spectacular Macy’s which is well worth a visit if you’ve never been. The Christmas windows were magical.


----------



## jis (Dec 18, 2022)

DetroitTed said:


> I just stayed three nights at the Hilton Garden Inn on 35th between 6th and 5th. It’s not a bad walk from Moynihan but you might consider it a little too far. A big plus was being less than a block from the spectacular Macy’s which is well worth a visit if you’ve never been. The Christmas windows were magical.


Yeah, 35th and 36th St has a cluster of hotels.


----------

